# Filtergraben naturagart?? Bachlauf



## Thomas3619 (28. März 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich würde gerne meinen Teich um einen Bachlauf erweitern. Teich hat die Masse 15m x5mx1,30m. Zum einen weil es mir ganz gut gefällt zum anderen weil ich die Filterleistung verbessern möchte. Habe nun mit naturagart telefoniert. Mein Bachlauf könnte 12 m lang werden. naturagart meinte, dass wenn ich wenig fische drinnen habe, ich eigentlich auf einen zusätzlichen Filter verzichten könnte. Was sagt ihr dazu?
Wie tiel muss eigentlich so ein Bachlauf sein? Reichen 40 cm oder 30cm? Und wie breit? Es würden ca. 18.000-22.000 l/h durchfliessen. Und was für Material nimmt man da , bzw.welchen Aufbau hat so ein BAch?
Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.


----------



## Thomas3619 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Filtergraben naturagart?? Bachlauf*

hat keiner eine idee???


----------



## Christine (30. März 2009)

*AW: Filtergraben naturagart?? Bachlauf*

Hallo Thomas,

wenn ich die Frage richtig verstehe, möchtest Du wissen ob Du Deinen Filter durch einen 12 m langen Bachlauf ersetzen kannst?

Und ausserdem möchtest Du wissen, wie Du den Bachlauf bauen kannst?

Und Du hast Koi im Teich?

Sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Thomas3619 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Filtergraben naturagart?? Bachlauf*

Hallo ,

genau darum geht es. kann ein bachlauf einen filter ersetzen ?? 
und was für material macht man dort hinein. der von naturagart sollte doch z.b. nährstoffreich sein, damit viel wächst. aber kies ist doch nicht nährstoffreich. und wie tief sollte er sein?? reichen 30-40 cm?
habe noch keine fische. will 2 kois mit anschaffen und 4-5 andere.


----------



## axel (30. März 2009)

*AW: Filtergraben naturagart?? Bachlauf*

Hallo Thomas 

Bei ganz wenig Fischen oder kleinen Fischen kommst Du denke ich ohne Filter aus .
Ich würd Lavasteine als Besiedlungsfläche für Bakterien ins Bachbett legen . Der Bach sollte aber immer durchströmt sein ,weil die Bakterien Sauerstoff brauchen.  Das kostet bei Deiner Pumpleistung ganz schon viel Strom .
Wichtig sind dann auch viel Wasserpflanzen im Teich und Bachlauf .

Die Breite müsstest Du hier ermitteln können 

http://www.hobbygartenteich.de/Seiten/Berechnungen.htm

Ein Siebfilter würd ich auf jeden Fall auch installieren . Eventuell
nur für den Notfall ne UV Lampe . 
Mal sehen was noch für Meinungen kommen .

Lg
axel


----------



## Christine (31. März 2009)

*AW: Filtergraben naturagart?? Bachlauf*



Thomas3619 schrieb:


> der von naturagart sollte doch z.b. nährstoffreich sein, damit viel wächst. aber kies ist doch nicht nährstoffreich. und wie tief sollte er sein?? reichen 30-40 cm?
> habe noch keine fische. will 2 kois mit anschaffen und 4-5 andere.



Hallo Thomas,

der Sinn des Bachlaufs ist doch, dass er die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser filtert. Wenn Du Nährstoffe schon in den Bodenbelag einbringst, dann spülen die nur in den Teich. Das wäre genau das Gegenteil von dem, was Du beabsichtigst.

Meinst Du mit 30-40 cm die Höhe des Bachlaufes, des Bodenbelages oder des Gefälles? (Es wäre doch hilfreich, wenn Du die Fragen ein wenig präziser ausformulierst.)

Wenn Du den Bodenbelag meinst, reichen meiner Meinung 5 bis 10 cm. Du musst aber auf jeden Fall darauf achten, dass der Bachlauch nicht einfach durchrauscht, sondern das Wasser auch die Gelegenheit hat, die mitgeführten Stoffe absinken zu lassen. Außerdem sollte er, wenn die Pumpe mal ausfällt oder abgestellt wird, nicht leerlaufen.

Um Wirbel und Bremsen einzubauen, kann man auch gut mit größeren Steinen arbeiten, die einzeln eingebaut werden.

Und das mit den 2 Koi solltest Du Dir noch mal überlegen. Die meisten "normalen" Teichfische sind Schwarmfische. Nur z.B. __ Barsche oder __ Stichlinge sind so kleine Miesepeter, die ein Revier für sich allein beanspruchen.


----------



## Redlisch (31. März 2009)

*AW: Filtergraben naturagart?? Bachlauf*

Hiho,
der Bachlauf nach dem NG Prinzip hat kein Gefälle, darum nennt man ihn ja Filtergraben 

Daher herrscht in ihm auch nur eine geringe Strömung. 

Das Wasser soll sich den Weg durch die Pflanzen bahnen und so sich die Schwebstoffe absetzen.
Damit viele Pflanzen wachsen sollte er nicht zu tief sein (schau mal bei den Pflanzen nach wie tief die noch gesetzt werden dürfen).

So, jetzt denk noch einmal nach was du möchtest, einen Bachlauf oder einen Filtergraben ...

Axel


----------



## Thomas3619 (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Filtergraben naturagart?? Bachlauf*

hallo axel. 

hm... gar nicht so einfach, :crazy aber deswegen frage ich ja. also ich habe letztes jahr einen teich angelegt. leider ist rundherum nicht mehr so viel folie für einen filtergraben wie es naturagart empfiehlt. :? also dachte ich mir folgendes. ich habe einen sifi und danach helix. in der 3. kammer steht eine linn pumpe.( kammern mit steinen sehr groß gemauert) die schafft eigentlich 28.000 l/h bei 160 watt. 

dahinter würde ich einen bachlauf beginnen lassen. also die pumpe pumpt das wasser in den bachlauf, den ich nach dem filter anfangen lassen will(da 1m höhenunterschied vielleicht noch 15.000-20.000 l/h. er hat kein gefälle. er ist nur 3-4 cm höher als der teich, da ja das wasser zum schluss wieder in den teich fliessen muss. (bisschen anders als bei naturagart, da dort das wasser ja zum schluss in den teich gepumpt wird.)
joh. den bachlauf würde ich links und rechts mit rasenkantenborden begrenzen. dann sackt mir der rand nicht weg. :smoki die ränder will ich nicht so steil machen, damit auch kies darauf hält. irgendwie muss die folie ja kaschiert werden. hatte auch darüber nachgedacht mit mörtel zu arbeiten und dieser farbe von naturagart. der bach wäre 12 m lang und könnte 1,50 m breit sein.

meine fragen:
- was ist eigentlich der unterschied zw. einem bach und einem filtergraben ( nur die bepflanzung?)
- wie tief sollte so ein bach sein??
- man sagt doch immer wasser sucht sich den einfachsten weg! wird es da überhaupt durhch die kiesschichten fliessen oder fliesst es nicht einfach drüber weg???
- was haltet ihr vom einschlemmen mit zement? kann man das auch mit 500er vlies machen oder braucht man da die naturagart matten. ??


----------



## Redlisch (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Filtergraben naturagart?? Bachlauf*

Hallo,

also ich würde es unter diesen Umständen so machen.

Nach der Pumpe, am Amfang des Baches einige große Steine als Hinderniss für das Wasser reinlegen. So dürfte eine zu starke ungerichtete Strömung schon einmal abhilfe geleistet sein. Den Bach würde ich mit Ufermatte auskleiden (die Pflanzen können es durchwurzeln und ihnen gibt zusätzlich halt) und 10cm Sand (nicht zu feinen) einfüllen. Tiefe des Bachbettes 50cm (+10 cm Sand mach 40cm, da sollten sie meisten Pflanzen [z.B. riesen __ Hechtkraut] zurecht kommen, den Bach in 1 oder 2 Stufen am Rand ausklingen lassen um auch anderen Pflanzen eine Chance zu geben.

Am Bachende eine Stufe bauen bis meinetwegen auf -5 bis -10cm. So wird das Wasser wieder beschleunigt und sorgt für Bewegung im Teich.

Axel


----------



## Thomas3619 (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Filtergraben naturagart?? Bachlauf*

hallo axel,

das hätte ich ja nun gar nicht gedacht. ich dachte so 10 cm vom wasserspiegel bis zum sand/ feinen kies. dd.h. 40 cm tief und 30 cm sand drin. reichen denn 10 cm? ansonsten mit großen steinen am anfang ist eine gute idee. und zum schluss flacher werden auch. werde ich berücksichtigen.


----------



## Redlisch (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Filtergraben naturagart?? Bachlauf*

Hi Thomas,

bei nur 10 cm Wasser wäre die Strömung wieder zu hoch, umso langsammer das Wasser durch den Graben fliesst umso besser.. 

Sand:
Ich habe im Teich und im Filterteich 10cm Sand, alles wächst prima und ist auch standfest. 

Axel


----------



## Thomas3619 (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Filtergraben naturagart?? Bachlauf*

Hallo Axel,

wie bekomme ich da die folie kaschiert? Wenn ich Vlies darüber lege, sieht man das ja oder sollte ich das Vlies einschwemmen mit Mörtel? Hält das. ?


----------



## Redlisch (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Filtergraben naturagart?? Bachlauf*

Hallo,
ich habe Ufermatte von NG verwendet und mit einem lehmigen Sand eingerieben (siehe Teichbau in der SIG).

Axel


----------

